

Senator Feinstein Says We Should Censor the Internet - freehunter
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150402/15274630528/fbi-uncovers-another-its-own-plots-senator-feinstein-responds-saying-we-should-censor-internet.shtml

======
zmkahn
With regards to security and privacy, Feinstein is a hypocrite, scab of puss
and utter filth.

